# Volvo P 1800 Wagon



## Jim Rolando (Nov 3, 2009)

This doen't have much to do with Bimmers, but, does with car lovers. This morning I saw an incredibly beautiful Volvo P 1800 Wagon driving down the street; Hunter Green color, probably a 73. I used to lust after one of those with the big rear glass window. Talk about a classic car one doesn't often see around here.

Does anyone else like those?


----------



## AnotherGeezer (Dec 22, 2009)

Been a fan since I saw my first one. The Swedish Nomad.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

I loved the Alfa GTV......But the Volvo was much better made.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Beautiful car. there's a guy here in Indianapolis with two of them. I've seen them and he keeps them in great shape. Good to hear some talk of old volvos. I'm actually parting out an '87 240 wagon soon. Sad to see it go. No time to tinker on it anymore.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Pyhimys-Volvo*

The Saint Volvo. A classic for sure, and a beautiful car. :thumbup:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volvo_P1800


----------



## cn90 (Mar 27, 2006)

The Volvo P1800 is a true classic.
Irv Gordon is the guy that drove the P1800 to 1,000,000 miles mark.
Same engine. Same chassis.
It is a legendary car.

Too bad modern cars are so flaky, they lack "class".


----------



## Jim Rolando (Nov 3, 2009)

One day I was stopped at a gas station somewhere up in Northern Idaho in my first Fiat. A tall lanky guy came strolling over kicked my tires and said, "got them there Michelin Xs huh. I got the same tires on my car over there". He pointed to an old Volvo of some vintage or other and told me that it had 600 and some odd thousand miles on it, original engine and drive train. He was a construction worker and used it to cummute to jobs all over the Northwest. Currently he and his partner were driving it over 200 miles a day to and from work.


----------



## dms540i (Mar 27, 2010)

As Molly Bloom once said ... yes. The P1800 wagon is one incredibly good looking car. Way ahead of its time. I always thought of it as a euro Nomad. That glass hatch! Where did they all go? Brings to mind all the others also gone - Alfa, Lancia, Fiat, Peugeot, Austin, Morris, MG, Triumph, Renault, the English Ford Cortinas, TVR, Simca, OMG it's endless! These were all so ordinary so recently. Everywhere. And then poof, they're all gone. Man, what do we have left? KIA?


----------



## AnotherGeezer (Dec 22, 2009)

dms540i said:


> I always thought of it as a euro Nomad.


Not very many here even know what that means. Thanks for the spot-on observation. :thumbup:


----------



## CoreyMNK (Aug 2, 2009)

Ahhh I love the P1800... My best friend bought one a couple months ago .. it's not a wagon tho, but it's still amazing... I just bought a Volvo V70R... not necessarily a classic, but I freaking love it.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

I believe our British cousins would refer to it as "an estate car"....always liked those 1800s, there was definitely something special about them. (Simon Templar wouldn`t drive a wussy car, now, would he ?  Didn`t they have a "B13" or "B20" engine, or something like that ?


----------



## 98540iA (Nov 9, 2010)

Those are rare nowadays. There's an old hippy guy up here in the hills that has a green P1800 wagon that he's kept going forever. That thing is classic.
I miss my old '84 240 DL wagon. That thing was bomb-proof.... but the power steering pump gave out at 192k and it was off to a '91 Range Rover.
Volvo lost their coolness a decade ago though (it might be coming back lately) as my wife's '03 XC70 was a piece of crap. The tranny died at 120K and we sold it cheap to get it out of here...
Aaaahhhhhh car memories.


----------



## CMWalker (Mar 20, 2004)

*Original Owner!*

My brother bought his when he was in the Navy. Had it delivered to NYC. Then drove it home to Chicago. Currently resides in ABQ. He lovingly calls it "The Old Whore". Mileage is somewhere north of 250K miles. Rust (from it's time in the midwest) is the serious issue. But it runs and drives great!


----------



## 525isport (Mar 3, 2010)

i could go for something like this anyday :thumbup:


----------



## IndiansFan (Apr 5, 2006)

AnotherGeezer said:


> Not very many here even know what that means. Thanks for the spot-on observation. :thumbup:


I was told that a '55 Nomad was the first "wagon" I rode in............


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

IndiansFan said:


> I was told that a '55 Nomad was the first "wagon" I rode in............


I had a `55 Sedan Delivery (think "Nomad without the rear windows") with a solid-lifter, 4-bolt main, 425 horse 396, 4-speed Muncie, and 4.11 Posi....it was a real sleeper, that thing sucked the headlights out of plenty of Road Runners, GTOs, Mustangs, etc.


----------



## menhir (May 31, 2010)

I'm in on the 1800 love-fest! I've always wondered if the new C30 is Volvo's reminiscing about the 1800.

A friend of mine has a small collection of Volvos but none older than 1984. He uses his black (murdered, actually) 1992 240 sedan as his DD. It currently has 303,xxx miles on it. The suspension work he's done would surprise nearly anyone and has many times during some runs on a few brisk, winding roads...


----------



## Jim Rolando (Nov 3, 2009)

My friend "Punky" who has been doing hotrods since we built our first 265 Chevy in 1962, has a bronze and cream 57 Nomad FI, stock without a chip in the paint. Nice car. I always wanted a black and yellow one. I'm planning on retiring in about 16 weeks. Maybe... Comparing the P 1800 Wagon to a Nomad is a good observation.


----------

